# Northeast Flats



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

As I have no experience with them, mostly because I have no clue where to chase after them. Could anyone turn me on to any areas in Northeast Ohio that are good for flats? I got the killer spots for channels, but no clue where to go for flats.


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Mosquito is the only place I found up in this corner that you have a decent chance of catching one. More channels than flats but if you put in the time you will come across a few.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Where in NE are you located?


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

KATKING said:


> Where in NE are you located?


Thompson... the NE bit of Geauga county. I'm willing to travel a little. Would really like to find river flats more than lake flats as my boat really isn't up for lakes like skeeter. I am electric only at the moment.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard there are some flatties in the Ohio River near E. LIverpool.


----------

